# rotary hammer drill



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

Im looking to purchase a rotary hammer drill for two projects. Pulling in a sump pump and using it to drill holes in 5/8 plywood to attach my subfloor over a concrete floor. 

Is there a recommendation on the size of the rotary hammer drill that I would need?

I tried using my battery 18v Maklita LXT hammer drill, but had a hard time drill holes into the floor.

I have looked at the Bosch on line, but do not know anything about rotary hammer drills and dont know what to look for in the drill.

I saw at harbor freight they sell Chicago tools 1 inch SDS rotary hammer for like 60.00. I know the quality is low on these tools, but wasnt sure if it was adequate for the two projects Im looking to do.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I use my HF 1" all the time -- it pounds through concrete, stucco, whatever you put in front of it. Use one of the online 20% off coupons and/or wait for it to be on sale. 

It comes with bits, too.


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the 3 in 1 SDS Rotary Hammer drill at Harbor freight is 59.99 now. Where do you get the 20% off coupons?

The drill felt pretty heavy, but maybe they are all like that even the brand name ones.

Thanks


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the HF model too and I like it. It also came with bits.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

You'll appreciate the weight when you're going through concrete.

Here's a link to a coupon. You just click on the print this coupon button.

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayPage.do?pageFile=magurl1.html

And if you can't weight 6 days before that one is active, try here:

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58410&d=1269351077


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

When you looked at Bosch, you needed to look no further. 
http://www.coastaltool.com/bosch/11255vsr.htm

This tool has lasted the test of time not to mention me putting it through the ringer. 12 years of weekly usage.

Good Luck.......................:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

mark942 said:


> When you looked at Bosch, you needed to look no further.
> http://www.coastaltool.com/bosch/11255vsr.htm
> 
> This tool has lasted the test of time not to mention me putting it through the ringer. 12 years of weekly usage.
> ...


Thats the exactly Bosch I was looking at, but $200plus compared to $59.00 for two DIYER projects


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

ctkeebler said:


> Thats the exactly Bosch I was looking at, but $200plus compared to $59.00 for two DIYER projects



Splurge and buy a life time tool. Heck your deserving arent you? 
:thumbsup:



I guess I just like saying BOSCH..................Kind of like PORSH
:laughing:


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

mark942 said:


> Splurge and buy a life time tool. Heck your deserving arent you?
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree but if I only need it for two projects I would rather put the money toward another project or green fees:thumbsup:


----------

